# Security Question.....



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey all, my property is small. I'm on a corner lot and have surveillance cameras one in back and one in front...but wanted to know what other extremes can I go too?...alarms,silent alarms etc...remember small property


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Along with my cameras i put up solar powered motion flood lights when ever something come onto my property the lights go off and stay on for 2 minutes..


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Razor wire!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Passive security works around windows. Think rose bushes cactus etc. the pricklier the better. Just don't lock yourself out of the house


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

M-18 Claymore with trip wires. Remember to point the front of the mine away from the house! (Front-towards enemy)


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Paraquak..lol


----------



## Stevenc90 (Sep 16, 2013)

check this out

How to Add Security Plants to Your Yard : Outdoors : Home & Garden Television


----------



## Stevenc90 (Sep 16, 2013)

also sorry for the double

http://thecrimepreventionwebsite.co...fensive-plants-shrubs-and-trees-shrub-fences/


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice steve


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

What other extremes can you go to?

Moat with alligators.
Quicksand.
Castle walls.
Archers.
Large vats of boiling oil.
Electric fencing.
Guard towers.
Pillboxes.
Water cannons.
Pack of war dogs.
Raise free range skunks.
Punji sticks. Spider holes. Tunnel system.
Dig a big pit and cover it with burlap and leaves.
Move. Someplace far away from New Jersey.

Cool.........
Wow........
LOL.........


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Good stuff..lol...I think I might move from nj anyway...sucks


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

You can put up beware of dog and alarm signs be advised though some burglars will look for dog crap.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Grow blackberries anywhere you dont want anyone!.nasty to the skin and yummy to the tummy!.where we used to live the LE used to intentionally chase the perps into the berries then send in the dog....you should have heard all the noise.quite funny actually.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Old guy I like it


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

As said before, roses around your property. 

In my front yard, I have 2 rows of roses. One shorter towards the front, and one taller towards the rear closer to the front. They look good in bloom, and the neighbors just think they're there for looks. 

In the back, on the other side of the fence, I planted cactus. I went to the nursery, and found the prickliest cactus. I actually have 3 kinds back there. It's protection, and its edible. 

ON the fence I have a blackberry bush. It exploded with growth, and it's extremely thorny. Someone will have to be extremely desperate to go through the cacti and the blackberry. 

I know that plants will not stop someone from coming in. But it WILL control the paths they take and possibly slow them down enough that I have a fighting chance. 

I'm actually waiting for my other cactus to "sprout" new growth. I have one tall skinny one that I'm using to grow other ones. It works but its slow. I hate being a cheap ass sometimes haha


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

retired guard said:


> You can put up beware of dog and alarm signs be advised though some burglars will look for dog crap.


I keep the dog crap laying around to decompose and add to the soil. I didn't know that it was a thief deterrent haha. Good to know


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> Grow blackberries anywhere you dont want anyone!.nasty to the skin and yummy to the tummy!.where we used to live the LE used to intentionally chase the perps into the berries then send in the dog....you should have heard all the noise.quite funny actually.


Same here. Got 1 blackberry on the back fence I weave in and out of it. It always stabs the bajeebus out of me. So I know it'll help against intruders hahahaha


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Good advice guys


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh. Forgot fruit trees. 

I planted a eureka lemon in the back corner. It has thorns, and once grown in, should butt up to the fence and discourage any body from hopping over. Also put in a Mexican lime/key lime which has thorns also, but that's on the side. 

But then again there are better options that aren't food related. Personally, I'm a cheap SOB, and am not growing anything that can't be eaten. 

If you were closer, I have a bunch of honey suckle I'm tearing out. When matured, it creates an impenetrable wall. But I don't think it's edible, and haven't found anything saying it is. So it's coming out.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks kevin


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My California residence sounds similar to yours. Small lot (10,000 sq. feet), corner, and worse - really lame or lousy neighborhood. Its sad really. If we walk out and go right its a nice area and if we go left we keep our hands on the firearms. I lit up the area pretty good. I put a solar panel, small inverter and used battery to work and even on a cloudy day my timer puts the flood light on about 9 PM and runs it too 4 AM each night. Like noted previously I use some motion sensor lights in the back yard - neighbors cats have set them off a few times but so did a prowler one night and he made it over the back fence before the K9 could get to him. The police have said twice they appreciate me lighting up the front - we did a good enough job two nieghbors have done the same so the whole area is well lit and since then we've had no real troubles. 

As noted I've planted roses in front near the windows. The rose garden requires almost no water - what is given annually in rain is enough for them. I didn't pick these - they were here when I got her but I did plant some from the initial bushes (cheaper that way). They've grown up nice to make it a pain for anyone to get even close to one of our windows. They also hide my water collection barrels that reside right in front of my front windows. I do that since if I were to take aim out a window I want something other than the brick and sheet rock in front of me. That cost a little to set up but I collect about 200 gallons of rain water off evey down pour we get and it serves as a barricade until I use it for irrigation - in SHTF I could count on 200 gallons of water from just about every rain storm. 

Not last nor least I found some used flood lamps from a garage sale a long time back - $5 each and I got 4 of them if I recall. I had to replace bulbs (pretty expensive) but have placed them in a couple of spots with two switches I can use to turn them on and really light it up and if someone was looking at the house they'd have to put on some sun glasses or focus on taking them out. Either way it takes their attention off me and give me a chance to see them - I rarely ever turn them on - its just a counter measure.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Ripon thanks for the advice


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

kevincali said:


> I keep the dog crap laying around to decompose and add to the soil. I didn't know that it was a thief deterrent haha. Good to know


Quote from a burglar "Some people put up beware of dog signs even put out dishes that look like dog food and water but if you case the place for a while and don't see dog crap there is no dog."


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

retired guard said:


> Quote from a burglar "Some people put up beware of dog signs even put out dishes that look like dog food and water but if you case the place for a while and don't see dog crap there is no dog."


I used to drive a lumber delivery truck way back when, and I used to look real hard for dog turds before I ever got out of the truck and appoached the door.


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

security cameras work well on the house as well as trail cams on any trees that you have in your yard. Inside you can place those little pull string poppers you can find around the fourth of july... They are loud and if you tap them right when the window is opened they pop and it should be loud enough to hear throughout the house... 
Motion sensor lights are always good especially if you can get the low sensativity ones... to be honest when thinking about property I wouldn't mind my lights going on on a freaking squirrel I want to know whats around...

Perimeter fencing around your property and then plany raspberry blackberry or any briar bush that will yield something around them... When they grow nice and tall it will have the support of the fence to continue up as well as adding a secondary source or protection not to mention the nice berries you can get from it....

Private property signs just to show you are taking all possible steps to shun people away before you need to shoot them for being stupid... 

there are a lot more ideas some more practical then others like pit falls and those traps they used in vietnam where you step and fall just to have spikes in your foot. But again thats well after SHTF and there are no repercussions for all out defense. 

Anyway hope this helped.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

True thinking silent alarms


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

Remember a decoy camera can be very effective too. There are plenty of cameras mounted on my home. Which four are real?


----------



## RagnarSpaz (Nov 25, 2013)

Any size dog is the best alarm. They are always on and work for cheap.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks rag


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Move Mikey. If someone is walking up my driveway they are lost. 

Funny thing happened the other day, was pulling out of my driveway (which is a mile long by the way) and saw a pit bull run across the road. I figured it was probably dumped on the road so I grab my .45 in case it attacks. As soon as I get out of the truck, the pit bull comes running toward me, tail a-waggin and a big ole grin on its face. Instinctively I tell it to SIT and damn if it doesn't sit right next to me and proceed to lick my hand. Here I am standing there petting this ferocious looking pit bull with one hand and a .full size 45 in my other hand when two kids come out of the woods out of breath and scratched up. Turns out their dog got out and caught the scent of deer and took off, they'd been chasing him for a couple of miles. The kids live a couple of miles down the road so I loaded them up and took them home. Would have been a bummer if they had witnessed me snuffing out their damn dog on a gorgeous fall afternoon.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I want to move


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mikey,
If you want to move for the well being of you and your family then make it happen. Set some short term goals to set yourself up for a move. It may be job related or financial or whatever. It may take you a year or ten years, doesn't matter, put your goals in writing and do it. We searched for our land for over 2 years. My job was flexible so that was in our favor. Our sons had graduated from high school and were on their own in college so we didn't have to worry about uprooting young children. 
Ironically no better way to get an up to date inventory on your preps like when you move! I thought I did a pretty good job of inventorying my stuff but I'm still unpacking boxes and finding stuff that I forgot I had! Its kind of like Christmas when you find an old box of flashlights, candles and bricks of .22 from 2007!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Also, 

Two things I have thought of since posting. I have a good neighbor. Nice gent with experience in Korea and a CMP M1A I bought him a box of 20 rounds for last Christmas. He was a bit contankerous when we arrived but has definitely warmed up to us and lets us know when he's leaving town to see his kids and we let him know when we are away to the ranch in NV or on a trip. I don't have an alarm system, but I did manage to set in place an airhorn to go off if someone tampers with the gun safe - finding the gun safe would be difficult so if they actually found it the air horn would go off and he knows to call 911 and load up. I'm also quite certain that air horn would be a nice distraction to trying to open that safe for at least 30 seconds maybe 45.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Fortunately (unfortunately?) I'm security on my street. Dead end dirt road, I'm in charge of the 4 end houses. 

My neighbors are capable of taking care of themselves, just not when they're at work. My schedule is flexible enough that I am able to keep an eye on the street during the day. Even at night, I'm aware. 

There is no substitute for being alert. You can have all the guns, ammo, protection you want. But if you aren't aware of your surroundings, its useless.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Vert,
That read like an episode of doomsday preppers, except for the part about moving away from Jersey. Location is a big part of the security equation. No matter how secure one makes their home they still have to leave from time to time. 

A person may want to look into having a way to block up the sewage lines into the house. Just because you would quit using the plumbing during an emergency doesn't mean your neighbors will. One could be facing a home invasion of the smelly kind.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I live on a dead end too


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Punji sticks. Maybe a moat.


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

Dogs.loyal protective dogs that will bark and let you know something is going on


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Leg holds can be put in place and covered with a metal plate and sod - when the SHTF it is easy to remove the steel plate and place the sod over a mat of 1/4" dowels to keep the sod in place. If an intruder steps there his leg goes into the hole spreading the spikes and putting them at a downward angle. If he tries to pull free the spikes penetrate his leg. You can do the same thing on a larger scale and trap him with spikes around his midsection. They are held in place and make lots of noise to let his friends know that he is caught. All you have to do is wait until a few friends show up (getting past the other traps) and pick them off. When the rest of the group tries a different root then they find other traps. Waist high or knee high rakes will also stop someone and get his friends to help.

These kinds of traps are brutal and demoralizing. They are easy to make and easy to protect from causing an incident until you are ready to use them. If you make a well worn path over them the intruder will think it's safe to travel on the "trail" until they find the first one. Then if you are smart you can plant some out from the first one and get them when they avoid the trail.

It is best to use these when you know that nobody you like will walk into them when they are "armed".


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow crazy stuff


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh, I'm sorry - maybe we should set cookies and ice cream out for those who trespass and threaten us. I wouldn't want people to remember me as doing "crazy stuff" to keep my family alive and protected.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Bo Duke said:


> Move to a different neighborhood.
> 
> If you are worried about where you live, why did you move there in the first place?
> This is just dumb!


Just like my neighborhood.

Where I live, USED to be the middle of nowhere.

The city grew around us. We moved her because it was out there. Now it's not.

But as soon as my gramma passes (hopefully in another 80 years) I'm selling my house, and moving back east somewhere. Somewhere where I can have 2 3 4 acres.


----------

